# NO PICTURE OF VEHICLE IN PROFILE!!



## MikeD23 (Sep 28, 2015)

You would think it's common sense to have a picture of the vehicle you're driving in the profile so the rider knows what to look for when u get there. They only have a picture of your face.. The last thing someone is looking for until they find the car. I contacted Uber & so far they said that's the way it is deal with it. WTF?? I'm not standing at the arrival gate in an airport... I'm in a car most of the time in front of a busy place where there's a lot of other cars. & I have a 4Runner.. Nobody seems to know wut that is. It's so simple & helpful to add a pic of the vehicle... Why is this even an issue?!?!?!


----------



## ocbob2 (Aug 18, 2015)

Both should be there but safety first with photo of your driver.


----------



## MikeD23 (Sep 28, 2015)

ocbob2 said:


> Both should be there but safety first with photo of your driver.


Come on ocbob ur missing the point. If they can't find the vehicle they won't see ur face. So let's say it like this.. In the interest of identity & safety they should see a pic of the car & license plate.. Then your ugly mug. Literally 7 out of 10 rides they walk up to my truck while calling me asking if it's me. A real PITA!


----------



## ocbob2 (Aug 18, 2015)

MikeD23 said:


> Come on ocbob ur taking this to the next step. If they can't find the vehicle they won't see ur face


It can be a stolen car with the phone left in there. They have the make and model with license plate. That is much better than just having the driver's name. Most of the time, you are picking up where they can easily spot an uber car.


----------



## MikeD23 (Sep 28, 2015)

ocbob2 said:


> It can be a stolen car with the phone left in there. They have the make and model with license plate. That is much better than just having the driver's name. Most of the time, you are picking up where they can easily spot an uber car.


Someone steals your car.. And phone.. Then logs on to Uber?? Talk about a long shot man Jesus! & if that's a real concern all they have to do is require a password to log on. My point is the fact that they don't have a pic of the vehicle is RIDICULOUS!!!!!!


----------



## Oh My (Dec 26, 2014)

Lyft had a picture of the car and they still couldn't get it right 1/2 the time anyway with "Where are you? I'm in the red pants".


----------



## ocbob2 (Aug 18, 2015)

MikeD23 said:


> Someone steals your car.. And phone.. Then logs on to Uber?? Talk about a long shot man Jesus! & if that's a real concern all they have to do is require a password to log on. My point is the fact that they don't have a pic of the vehicle is RIDICULOUS!!!!!!


But the thread ask what is most important. It would be huge if someone kidnapped and raped someone because pax didn't know what the driver looked like. Seeing a picture if my Sentra isn't that big of a deal when 1) pax has my license plate, 2) type of vehicle, 3) I am most likely the only car in front of them (except in front of a bar on Saturday night). Very simple, picture of driver most important. Both are needed.
Your idea of a password is exactly what could help out to make sure we have correct pax and driver matched up. Such a good idea that uber won't do it.


----------



## MikeD23 (Sep 28, 2015)

This is getting crazy. SAFETY ISSUES ASIDE... I'm just talking about adding a friggin picture of the driver's vehicle to the profile so they can easily identify you when u pull up or they walk out. How could this hurt?? Not everyone drives a Prius or Sentra.......


----------



## MikeD23 (Sep 28, 2015)

ocbob2 said:


> But the thread ask what is most important. It would be huge if someone kidnapped and raped someone because pax didn't know what the driver looked like. Seeing a picture if my Sentra isn't that big of a deal when 1) pax has my license plate, 2) type of vehicle, 3) I am most likely the only car in front of them (except in front of a bar on Saturday night). Very simple, picture of driver most important. Both are needed.
> Your idea of a password is exactly what could help out to make sure we have correct pax and driver matched up. Such a good idea that uber won't do it.


I should've been more specific as I'm only talking about them being able to easily identify the vehicle. I don't drive a lot & was going to work Sat night. First 2 people I picked up were at their homes in quiet neighborhoods. Both people literally stood on the sidewalk staring at my truck while calling me asking if I was the driver. After that I stopped driving for the night it's way too frustrating


----------



## ItookurRider (Oct 10, 2015)

MikeD23 said:


> You would think it's common sense to have a picture of the vehicle you're driving in the profile so the rider knows what to look for when u get there. They only have a picture of your face.. The last thing someone is looking for until they find the car. I contacted Uber & so far they said that's the way it is deal with it. WTF?? I'm not standing at the arrival gate in an airport... I'm in a car most of the time in front of a busy place where there's a lot of other cars. & I have a 4Runner.. Nobody seems to know wut that is. It's so simple & helpful to add a pic of the vehicle... Why is this even an issue?!?!?!


I have a picture of my car on my phone. I text it to pax. That usually works just fine for me.


----------



## ItookurRider (Oct 10, 2015)

Oh My said:


> Lyft had a picture of the car and they still couldn't get it right 1/2 the time anyway with "Where are you? I'm in the red pants".


Lol ...Red pants... Made me think of Michael Jackson. You should text back with... Me too we are twinkies!


----------



## volksie (Apr 8, 2015)

I thought we'd see pictures of riders. I recall being informed I would when I signed on!
I'm very bothered that my picture remains in the riders app, FOREVER!?!?


----------



## Emp9 (Apr 9, 2015)

MikeD23 said:


> Someone steals your car.. And phone.. Then logs on to Uber?? Talk about a long shot man Jesus! & if that's a real concern all they have to do is require a password to log on. My point is the fact that they don't have a pic of the vehicle is RIDICULOUS!!!!!!


lol, steal my car and phone then do uber for a while that goes into my bank account. hmmm i might just leave my keys in and app on


----------



## Gigster (May 31, 2016)

Make and model isn't good enough, I drive A FIRST GEN 2002 Prius with a body style like a Corolla, but most riders, don't know that so they are looking for the wedge-shaped body that started in 2004. 

I like the text-a-pic idea. I might make a single combo pic with my car and face, or have a pic of my car with me in it with driver window open, exactly what the pax would see


----------



## CrazyT (Jul 2, 2016)

My profile has a pic of the car, but from the angle you really can't tell what it looks like. The pax see it'a a Prius and look for the wedge body, but I drive a Prius C, so it's not as wedgy.

I've actually had people stop me and ask what kind of car it is. Ummm you've been following me for two blocks and it says Prius C on the back.


----------



## UbOn (Jun 28, 2016)

Before arriving to the pax pick up, I text them and let them know the color, make and model of my car and I also tell pax to look for the vehicle with hazard lights on. I drive in and out.


----------

